# irc...



## Benjy

i dont know if you have ever considered exploiting irc as a way of making the word reference community bigger.. but considereing setting up channels on most irc networks is free.. it might be a good way to extend the forums as such to another media.. with the mods as chan ops etc.. i dont know but i think its worth considering


----------



## Artrella

What's IRC Benjy?


----------



## Benjy

Artrella said:
			
		

> What's IRC Benjy?



hmmm its like msn organised into "chat rooms" all you need is an irc client, just google, but mirc is by the most popular and then connect to a network...


----------



## Lancel0t

Artrella said:
			
		

> What's IRC Benjy?


irc is Internet Relay Chat. It is a chat room which has many servers and anyone can join the channer. In a certain chatroom or channel there is a founder, super operator and automatic operators in which they control the channel.

I like the idea.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi everyone, 
Let's wait for Mike Kellogg's "official reply" but this subject has been brough before and it is my understanding that he wants WR to continue being a top-of-the-line language discussion BBS forum... not a chat room or cyberlounge. 
As you all know, chat rooms are plentiful on the Internet, but a site like WR is a rare find! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Benjy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> Let's wait for Mike Kellogg's "official reply" but this subject has been brough before and it is my understanding that he wants WR to continue being a top-of-the-line language discussion BBS forum... not a chat room or cyberlounge.
> As you all know, chat rooms are plentiful on the Internet, but a site like WR is a rare find!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



true enough, but i think if we had decent channel operators it could turn out to be very helpful. and ofc wouldn't replace the forums in anyway.


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> Let's wait for Mike Kellogg's "official reply" but this subject has been brough before and it is my understanding that he wants WR to continue being a top-of-the-line language discussion BBS forum... not a chat room or cyberlounge.
> As you all know, chat rooms are plentiful on the Internet, but a site like WR is a rare find!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN





Yes, WR is special and I would like to keep it the way it is now.  Just my opinion.  There are a lot of "chat rooms" and forums out there that are not a patch on WR , so I'd like to keep this place free of rubbish and keep the high level it has so far.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

Yes, the subject has come up before and I've seen some forums enhanced by IRC in a manner that works really well.

The problem that I have with it is that people will start asking their translation questions directly in the IRC chat channel and not in the forum.  One of my personal goals of this forum is to build the collective knowledge of translations among our languages.  If people ask their questions in the chat room, then we loose all that!

Mike


----------



## Benjy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yes, the subject has come up before and I've seen some forums enhanced by IRC in a manner that works really well.
> 
> The problem that I have with it is that people will start asking their translation questions directly in the IRC chat channel and not in the forum.  One of my personal goals of this forum is to build the collective knowledge of translations among our languages.  If people ask their questions in the chat room, then we loose all that!
> 
> Mike



fair comment, i guess i hadnt considered the fact that the answers were contributing to a knowledge base.


----------

